# Evinrude Sputter at Mid and High Speed



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I have a 1997Evinrude 115 HP 2-Stroke motor on myStratos. Last week whilerunning at high-speed the motor sputtered a small bit. SoI decided to change the spark Plugs and fuel filter. The plugs were a little black but not much build-up. The fuel filter hadsome sediment on it. I've only used gasoline with ethanol and I used to use gas treatment a few months ago but ran out and forgot to buy more.I run my boat every weekend in the East River or Blackwater. When I replaced the fuel filter and before putting it back in its housing, I squeezed the fuel ball to shoot some fuel through and sediment came out of the tank and into the filter. I cleaned the sediment from the filter and put it in. This morning while running at mid and high speed the motor began to sputter more than it did last week. Any idea on what's going on and suggestions to fix it? Thanks...

NJD:banghead


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm guessing some of that sediment you spit out of the gas line had gotten into your carb. Those little jets can get glogged up, and try running cleaner gas without ethanol for a bit.

My car doesn't run well on ethanol treated gas, I know.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

You may need to drain your tank. The fuek pichup is on the bottom and so is the sediment.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I drained the tank and took it out of the boat. Tomorrow I will look further inside to see if there is any gunk--too dark outside right now. If anyone has any more advice/thoughts--keep em coming...

NJD:bowdown


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

OUTBOARD MECHANIC 100% SATISFACTION GUARANTEED* (PENSACOLA/CANTONMENT) 

(IfI don't fix the problem then you dont pay)!!!!!


I am a certified outboard mechanic that can make house calls! I guarantee 100% satisfaction. I am the most affordable and competitively priced outboard mechanic within 500 miles. I have limited overhead, so this means big savings for you! I may be mobile, but I can still get parts at discounted prices just like the big shops and I pass those savings on to you with my work. 

If you are buying a boat, let's check the motor to insure a worthwhile investment. If you have a boat that is storage, why not get it ready now for the warm weather. Even if you have a old boat in the driveway that doesn't run, let's get it going! Please call and set up an appointment today! 

For more information, visit the website. WWW.LIVINGSTONOUTBOARDS.COM 

DISCOUNT: FOR EVERY 2 HOURS GET A 1/2 HOUR OFF. 

Shane Livingston 
cell 850-375-0435


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

If the debris that came out of the fuel line was little black specs, you will need to clean the carbs. Also, replace the fuel lines with new.... preferably rated for alcohol blended gas.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

There were small black specs in the new filter before cleaning the tank. Cleaning the tank and added Stabil to the fuel didn't work. Took the boat out this morning and ran it, sputtered at mid and high speed.

Dave, when yousay clean the carb do you mean tak it off or spraya carb cleaner in it? Replacingall the fuel lines is a job and then some as well. 

NJD:usaflag


----------



## fish4life (Mar 3, 2008)

If there was black specks in the fuel lines. Then you would need to take them off and clean them because the black speck have prolly got into the bowls and are cloging the main jets. which would creat a sputtering problem.



Thanks Shane


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

As Shane said. Also, do not spray carb cleaner down the throats of the carbs while the engine is running. Even with the engine not running, it's not good for them. It washes the oil off of the bearings and can cause damage.


----------



## Boat Doctor (Sep 2, 2009)

Black pieces that you found are the fuel lines deteriorating from inside out. Problem with the 115's they have idle, secondary, and main jets, it only takes one piece of trash the size of a grain of sand to cause problems in the secondary, and mains. Also, don't have an idea if it is sputtering because of fuel or because of spark, both can play a roll in mid to high speed problems.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas--keep em comin...

NJD:usaflag


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Ive had it happen TWICE. Once, I replaced the fuel pump, and it was fixed. Other time it wasnt getting a strong enough spark.


----------

